# my rhom



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

reply with:
1. is he a rhom? yes/no
2. place of origination. if applicable.

thanks guys.

here you guys go.
hope the new pic can help a little.

believe it or not these are 2 different pictures taken at different times.
don't know why i added that. just thought they looked the same.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice looking fish but its really hard for me to say where he's from.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

its hard to tell with that picture. could you get a better photo?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

No matter how crisp and detailed the pics you post are, all we can offer you is a guess based on what your fish looks like. The value of that guess: zero, as it's a guess that can't be confirmed.

I can imagine it's frustrating, but the only ones that might tell you what type of Rhom this is is the one that supplied you this fish, the people that supplied your supplier, and/or those that supplied the supplier of your supplier (ie. the collector/fisherman that dragged this fish out of the river).
Just by looking at a fish as variable as S. rhombeus it's virtually impossible to tell you where it comes from.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> No matter how crisp and detailed the pics you post are, all we can offer you is a guess based on what your fish looks like. The value of that guess: zero, as it's a guess that can't be confirmed.
> 
> I can imagine it's frustrating, but the only ones that might tell you what type of Rhom this is is the one that supplied you this fish, the people that supplied your supplier, and/or those that supplied the supplier of your supplier (ie. the collector/fisherman that dragged this fish out of the river).
> Just by looking at a fish as variable as S. rhombeus it's virtually impossible to tell you where it comes from.
> [snapback]989262[/snapback]​


Are we able to identify location when they have reached adult age?


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

mdmedicine said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > No matter how crisp and detailed the pics you post are, all we can offer you is a guess based on what your fish looks like. The value of that guess: zero, as it's a guess that can't be confirmed.
> ...


Nope....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> mdmedicine said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


Well, it could be possible in some cases, as certain regional variants have a quite typical appearance (take certain Xingu Rhoms for instance).
Don't see this as a guarantee however: even adults are very hard to place, and in most cases it's impossible just by looking at the fish.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

A poll is not suitable in this forum and well, amateurish. Either we can ID the fish scientific name or not based on what you provide. Its that simple. Locality issues are known only if you pick the fish out of the river yourself.


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

so out of curiousity. do all rhoms look the same? if not, which one's are distinct in their characteristics..?

great info from everyone btw..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> quixoticboi Posted Today, 11:26 AM
> so out of curiousity. do all rhoms look the same? if not, which one's are distinct in their characteristics..?
> 
> great info from everyone btw..


Good question.









They share the dark "red eye". Body shape can vary a bit either high back, elongated or stocky. Coloration is also variable depending on the water, so they can be either white or black or dull grey. Some can having shimmering scales, most don't. Again its a non-specific trait that even in the same water you can pull out 2 different appearing S. rhombeus. I have some photos from such collections much to the amazement of researchers.


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

thanks frank!
one more question. my fish is indeed a rhombeus correct?
everyone state an answer and why please. thank you!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> quixoticboi Posted Today, 12:17 PM
> thanks frank!
> one more question. my fish is indeed a rhombeus correct?
> everyone state an answer and why please. thank you!


Its to young to say for sure. There are some body markings that have me a bit perplexed. So revisit this when your fish has grown out a bit more and you can take a better photo.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

No clue as to location but it definately looks like a rhom


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Please open a new thread when you have a better photo and your fish has grown more.


----------

